# La Tempête meets Adrian Sirbu of Byzantion for a singular performance in cathedral darkness (Rachmaninov's Vespers and Byzantine hymns)



## Nedeslusire

'Dhouli kirion' by La Tempête & Simon-Pierre Bestion | [SORTIE DISQUE!] Ça y est, il est à vous aujourd'hui, notre nouveau disque "Nocturne" fruit d'une rencontre et d'une aventure de plusieurs années entre... | By La Tempête | Facebook


5.3K views, 110 likes, 68 loves, 10 comments, 90 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from La Tempête: [SORTIE DISQUE!] Ça y est, il est à vous aujourd'hui, notre nouveau disque "Nocturne" fruit d'une...




fb.watch













Nocturne: Rachmaninov Vespers & Byzantine Hymns


A new music service with official albums, singles, videos, remixes, live performances and more for Android, iOS and desktop. It's all here.




music.youtube.com


----------

